# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2014 >  >  زغبير للمريخ (سنتين )

## فراس الشفيع

*تعاقد المريخ مع حارس المرمى إيهاب زغبير لمدة عامين قبل قليل, وكان جدلا كثيفا قد صاحب إعادة توقيع اللاعب في الأيام الماضية عقب إنتهاء إعارته من فريقه السابق الأهلي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاهلي الخرطوم يشطب زغبير والمريخ يقيده لمدة عامين


وقع حارس مرمى الاهلي الخرطوم ايهاب زغبير قبل قليل فى كشوفات المريخ رسميا  لمدة عامين بعد ان حرر نادى الاهلي الخرطوم خطاب شطبه وشهد مراسم توقيع  اللاعب عدد من اعضاء مجلس المريخ بقيادة العقيد صديق على صالح .
*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريخ يتعاقد مع ايهاب زغبير رسمياً بعد شطبه من الاهلي
حصل المريخ على خدمات الحارس ايهاب زغبير بصفة رسمية بعد أن تم شطبه من ناديه ظهر اليوم في اليوم الأخير للتسجيلات الرئيسية ليتعاقد معه المريخ لمدة عامين، وكان ايهاب زغبير لعب للمريخ على سبيل الاعارة في العام المنصرم.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصورة دي بتاعت السنة الفاتت 
كان فيها اكرم

*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*شيخو قوي والله زغبير دا نسأل الله ان يرتقي لمستوى الحارس الذي يطمئن دفاعه
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*كل الشكر الحبيب علي الصغير تم الدمج للتكرار
                        	*

----------


## monzir ana

*تبا للعقليات الادارية المتحجرة
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*نتمنى له التوفيق 

*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*ماسورة كبيرة 
ضيع علينا الدورى 
قاعدين نلف فى دائرة مفرغة 
فى التسجيلات 
الخاصة بحراسة المرمى 

*

----------

